# Female bettas with tiger barbs??



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just wanted to ask would the two be okay to keep in a community tank together with other fish ... Thanks for the help in advance !


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Tiger barbs can be quite aggressive. The best way to minimise this is to keep them in a large group of 8 or more. This way, the aggression is all turned and spread out internally in the group, rather than to other fish. As long as you keep them in high enough numbers, they *should* be ok to keep with female betta (but certainly not males!), but as with everything when it comes to fish personalities, this cannot be 100% guaranteed.


----------



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help, you've been great help for me trying to tick this tank, so thank you !


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Personally i'd avoid any species with any tendency for aggression and fin nipping when considering bettas (even female bettas). Why don't you think of something a little less aggressive - the odessa barb, for example, is one of the more placid barb species, as is the golden barb. There are plenty of peaceful fish species out there... it almost amuses me you keep asking about the tigers and sharks and fighting type fish... seems to be a theme....

If you next ask about piranhas my suspicions will be confirmed!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Please try the following link for information

Betta Care 101 - Tankmates

and do other similar google searches if you want to know more.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Have a look at pentazona barbs - very similar in appearance to tiger barbs, but much less aggressive! I'm with phoenix on this one - I wouldn't personally risk keeping tiger barbs with any slow-swimming and longish-finned fish, it's asking for trouble, even though the risk is lower if the shoal is larger.

Incidentally, not sure if you already know, but female bettas should also be kept in groups of 5 or more to minimise in-fighting.


----------



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just thought I'd give you an update guys, I went ahead and got a female betta to put with the barbs as I have a smaller tank that I could put her in if they were nipping her. She's been in for a few days and they all seem fine, they don't nip her and she seems to have established her own territory in the tank. The barbs actually ignore her and shoal about on their own! However I will keep a watchful eye to see if they begin to nip her and if they do she will be moved into the other tank  thanks for the advice guys .!


----------

